# HP Pavillion dv4 laptop won't turn on!!!!!!



## Stellar921 (Oct 28, 2009)

My laptop has power, screen stays black though. LED's are lit, faint beeping sound, fan runs and cd/dvd rom keeps making a grinding sound as if it keeps tryin to read something. There is nothing in the cd/dvd rom. Also noticed led above "scroll lock" and next to "caps lock" button are flashing. Don't know what to do....PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

how many times are the caps and scroll lock lights flashing?


----------



## HollywoodLeo (Dec 24, 2010)

Madcatz said:


> how many times are the caps and scroll lock lights flashing?


I don't know about him but I'm having the same problem.

My caps and scroll lock lights blink constantly.


----------



## HollywoodLeo (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine was working perfectly fine in the morning, I went to work, then came home and had this problem. Won't turn on, just stays black. LEDs blinking.


----------



## HollywoodLeo (Dec 24, 2010)

Any help?


----------



## HollywoodLeo (Dec 24, 2010)

bump.


----------

